# What Is The Best....



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...lubricant for plastic. Specifically the gearchange linkages on my trusty( with a silient T) Volkswagen.

I oiled them a while ago and they have got really sticky so something seems not compatable.

Any experience?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PTFE spray?









I have a couple of old cans used by Volvo dealerships....use it for lubricating plastic etc.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I use air gun oil


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> PTFE spray?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That could be the ticket

isnt that the stuff that is dry after the solvent /carrier goes away. Every factory is bound to have some hidden away somewhere, along with the jumbo box of batteries and hacksaw blades.

Just got to find it now


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

theres a product that comes in a spray can called white grease that is usually used for this sort of thing. Failing that a silicone based lubricant is ok for plastic (ky jelly or vasaline







would probably work as well)


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Not vaseline...its petroleum based and will harm most plastics, stick to a PTFE or silicone based lubricant.

Best regards David


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

Lithium grease. Totally safe on plastics and rubber, so won't stick up the gear lever shroud if you get any on it.


----------

